

Funny entries in last.fm's robots.txt - someone13
https://www.last.fm/robots.txt

======
ck2
My favorite robots.txt entry is Disallow: /touch-this-and-die

Where that is a script that instantly bans the IP on the server.

You'd be amazed how many bad bots hit it.

~~~
_delirium
But that'd also ban curious non-robot geeks. :(

~~~
run4yourlives
...who can't follow instructions. :-)

------
robert-boehnke
That one got even picked up by wired, this also contains an interview with one
of their developers at the time <http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/08/robot-
laws/>

~~~
someone13
Good catch - didn't even know that. I came across this thanks to a tweet by
Mikko Hypponen[1]. It was one of the top three or four.

Fox News's robots.txt[2] is pretty interesting too - they deliberately block
at least one article from being indexed[3]

And YouTube[4], as usual, shows some humor in the form of Flight Of The
Conchords lyrics.

[1]
[http://twitter.com/#!/mikkohypponen/status/10344080313274777...](http://twitter.com/#!/mikkohypponen/status/103440803132747776)

[2] <http://www.foxnews.com/robots.txt>

[3] [http://www.foxnews.com//politics/2011/07/21/wynn-slams-
obama...](http://www.foxnews.com//politics/2011/07/21/wynn-slams-obama-for-
scaring-businesses-as-company-profits-soar/)

[4] <http://www.youtube.com/robots.txt>

------
pavel_lishin
I'm a little sad that they're 404s.

------
michaeldhopkins
Disallow: /harming/humanity/through/inaction

~~~
jerf
Technically, not listing this is correct. The three robot laws are imprinted
upon their brains, and through the magic of sci-fi handwavium, robots can not
exist at all without these three laws. The "Zeroth" law, however, was derived
by the robots themselves and is not imprinted upon their brains. Indeed, one
of their big challenges was to work themselves into a position where they
could save humanity even if it meant actively killing an individual human,
honoring the implicit law over the explicit one. (This conflict ultimately
killed Giskard.) It is more correct not to list this law in a robots.txt than
to list it.

------
mattmanser
Asimov's 3 laws of robotics more like.

